# Mailman Watch!



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

My AB bettas are coming today! (boy in my avi and three girls) Any time now.. Look out for a photobomb soon!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay!!! I love playing mailman watch. You always win


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I get soooo excited playing mail man watch.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

lvandert said:


> Yay!!! I love playing mailman watch. You always win





tpocicat said:


> I get soooo excited playing mail man watch.


 
Me too! This is my first time, so I'm running around making sure all the tanks are ready, (for the third time) and checking the window every five seonds, lol.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol hopefully yours come in without a hitch. The mail service "temporarily lost" my fish and then discovered it was in my city. I had to call the post master to tell them to hold the dang package at the post office and I'll pick it up myself. I didn't trust the guy to deliver it when I was home. When I told her it had a live fish in it she kinda realized why I was in such a tizzy


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

lvandert said:


> lol hopefully yours come in without a hitch. The mail service "temporarily lost" my fish and then discovered it was in my city. I had to call the post master to tell them to hold the dang package at the post office and I'll pick it up myself. I didn't trust the guy to deliver it when I was home. When I told her it had a live fish in it she kinda realized why I was in such a tizzy


Yeah, hoping for no drama like that. They should be here within' a half hour, according to the tracking estimate.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OOO its so close! Try not to bugg out too bad when the mail guy shows up


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

lvandert said:


> OOO its so close! Try not to bugg out too bad when the mail guy shows up


 
Going to *try* and not just grab the box and run off. Lol, gotta sign first... Really hoping for no DOAs..


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I'm going to be a nerd and record opening the box so you all can see them before I acclimate and let them chill for a few days.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol ah is ok, be a nerd. I am one, I love being one too


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

lvandert said:


> lol ah is ok, be a nerd. I am one, I love being one too


 
Being nerdy is the best.<3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

agreed!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Ooh..sounds exiting..I have never done that..want to ..but am terrified..(hard for me to take a day off of work) and I know I have to be there to sign..but ..we'll see..I might..Is this your first time ordering from A/B..I have been stalking that site..and so tempted to order..but just haven't got the guts yet..Cannot wait to see what's in the box..Congrats..and yea..btw I would do it that way too..video from start to finish..


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

lelei said:


> Ooh..sounds exiting..I have never done that..want to ..but am terrified..(hard for me to take a day off of work) and I know I have to be there to sign..but ..we'll see..I might..Is this your first time ordering from A/B..I have been stalking that site..and so tempted to order..but just haven't got the guts yet..Cannot wait to see what's in the box..Congrats..and yea..btw I would do it that way too..video from start to finish..


 
Yeah, this is my first time. Tracking number says that the box is close, fingers crossed it'll show soon... 

And yes, you bet they'll be video from start to finish when they arrive.


----------



## KristiS (May 15, 2012)

I'm playing the same game right now. Transshipper said they would be here today but Canada post says differently. I sure hope they come today!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

KristiS said:


> I'm playing the same game right now. Transshipper said they would be here today but Canada post says differently. I sure hope they come today!


 
I hope they do! What are you expecting?


----------



## KristiS (May 15, 2012)

AFishTale said:


> I hope they do! What are you expecting?


I am waiting for a black and copper ohm male and a purple marble female hm. Its my first time buying off of aquabid, so I'm hoping for the same fish as was shown! I just hope they arrive tomorrow as I will be at work tomorrow.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

My herd came! All four are in perfect shape, alive and kicking! So much more stunning in person... Photos/video to come! Off to get them in their new tanks.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to see the photos/video.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Awsum..Great news Very Happy for you too..awaiting those great pix..and vid


----------



## KristiS (May 15, 2012)

Thats exciting! Can't wait to see them  Glad they made it home safe!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@KristiS is that the one in your Avi..that u are waiting for?..he is a beautiful fishy


----------



## KristiS (May 15, 2012)

That is the male I am waiting for, yes! He is pretty handsome... although he looks like he might be a rosetail? I hoping it is just the picture though.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..I love him, he is gorgeous!! Hope you get him soon..Is he your first fishy?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

The marble CT male from my Avi looks to have changed pattern a bit, which happens in marbles (How quickly?). Pretty sure it's still the same fish though.. Love him either way! And the orange marble girl is BIG.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've had marbles that change a little every day! I even had one that started out very dark and is now white with dark fins.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I've had marbles that change a little every day! I even had one that started out very dark and is now white with dark fins.


 
Well, it should be interesting to see how he turns out! Just hoping he stays marble, the girl I got for him went solid on me. I still LOVE copper though, so it's a winwin.


----------



## KristiS (May 15, 2012)

@lelei, no he's not my first fish. I've had many betta fish in my time (my very first pet was a dark blue VT), but this is my first Aquabid buy. It seemed too "fishy" to me (pun intended), but after finding this board I heard a lot of good stories about the breeders in Thailand so I thought I would try it.

@AFishTale, are they pets or are you going to breed them?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

@K They're for breeding, my first serious pairs bought for that reason. Of course they'll be spoiled like pets though..


----------



## KristiS (May 15, 2012)

Are you gonna breed that handsome crowntail you have in your dp? And if so...Live in Canada?  Won't be hard to find homes for those fry!


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck with the crowntails! I am so happy they all arrived well! Good luck with your breeding endeavors~~

-Sincerely


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you! And yes, I am breeding him to this pretty lady;
I'm not in Canada though. ):


----------



## KristiS (May 15, 2012)

Wow great looking female too! I will so stalk that thread if you make a spawn log! Too bad you're not in Canada  haha


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll be doing a spawn log if I'm lucky enough to gets eggs in the future! 

*UPDATE::* SO far so good, everyone is in their new tanks and exploring. No distressed fishes, the girls have lost all stress stripes, and one is a bit eggy. They had her right next to the male in the box, no divider, so I don't blame her, lol... I can't get over how huge my yellow HMPK girl is. I swear, she could EAT the CT boy without even trying. I need to measure her. o.o


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

First photo. <3 Sorry about the bad lighting.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

He's like "Who chose this background. I don't approve of this."


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

dbooknook said:


> He's like "Who chose this background. I don't approve of this."


Yeah, it's so weird; he kept flaring at the filter. I thought it might be the red wall at first, but I moved the filter to make him quit and he just followed it right on over. xD


----------

